# Is anyone still using dial-up?



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Anyone still use our old friend the dial-up modem? 

-John N.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Very rarely.


----------



## edlut67 (Feb 26, 2007)

'ping, ping, ping, krrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, pieeeeeeeeeeeeppppppp, pieeeeppppppppp......


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

At home, yes. 

At work, no. 

I rarely use the internet at home. TOO SLOW!!


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

What is that , it has been soooooooooo looooooooong, I hardly remember what it is
And that is also how dial up goes, sooooooooooo looooooooong or slooooooooooow that would be


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Most computers sold today don't even have a modem card in them. I couldn't imagine using dial up with today's graphics heavy internet. I suppose you could use a product like SuperAdBlocker to stop all the ads from downloading just so that it's tolerable.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm like Kelley. At home I have dial-up and at work we have a nice fast connection. So I usually check APC when I'm at work. :-$


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Yes, even with high speed, with all the info on web pages and adds and anti virus software and everything, it feels lilke you are on dial up.

I am thinking about getting an MAC book. Mom just got one, it was the first time I really browsed the net on a MAC and it was lightning, everything less then 1/2 second to load, and that was on a "G" router and with the Apple "N" router, it can go faster. go sit at her PC that is on land line, and the same pages took 3 to 5 seconds to open and she doesn't have a very old or shabby PC.

I have always hated notebook computers, almost everthing about them, but I have played with a MAC Book twice and both times I have left them with the desire to get one.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Thank God for cable. Switched nearly 7 years ago and haven't looked back. 

Modems suck!!!!! (and so do macs!!)

PC/CABLE FOEVER!!!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I have dial-up at work to e-mail reports, etc. out, but it's so painfully slow (21k) that I wouldn't even consider using it for anything else.
I tried accessing this board one day when there wasn't much to do at work, and even the lite version took about 15 minutes per page to load, so I didn't last very long before I was driven up the wall....

We have satellite at home since it's the only thing we can get out in the boonies, but as soon as there's an alternative, that satellite is going to be turned into a big bird bath..... It's pretty good speed wise, but the price is ridiculous.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I had cable for two years..... then moved to the middle of nowhere and had to go back to dial-up for a few months. UGGGGHHHHH!!!! That's the most painful thing imaginable. Thank goodness we're back in civilization again.


----------



## ponyrandy (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm still on dial-up. Just can't seem to convince myself that the cost of high speed is worth it at the house for what little I would use it. Of course when I use someone elses high speed I love it. If they would get the price down I would consider switching.
Brian


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm paying less than $20 a month for DSL. I only use dial-up at work for special needs (like not letting the work network see where I'm going).

Cut out Starbuck's 4 times a month and your broadband is paid for...


----------



## ponyrandy (Jan 13, 2007)

At $20 a month I would switch. I pay $12 for dial-up. I've never seen it less than about $40 in Houston. Who is your provider?
Brian


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

AT&T. There really shouldn't be much of a difference from one provider to the next, though.

Cable modems, OTOH, seem to be more expensive across the line. They don't, however, have the distance limitations that DSL has. DSL data rates vary based on how far from the Central Office you are. dslreports.com is a great resource for figuring out what is available to you and the best way to get the lowest prices.


----------



## ponyrandy (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks Mike. Even though I am in the city limits of Houston, we have a small phone company providing the service in our area. AT&T is not available. I will check out the website though for other alternatives. 
Brian


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Most small service companies should have something for you. Check http://www.dslreports.com/search and follow the link to search for small, independent ISP's in your area.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

For small, up and coming rural towns/cities that lack a big internet company like comcast or yahoo SBC DSL lines, you might have a company that supplies "satellite internet" which basically works like Direct TV with a small receiver hooked to the side of your house.

I'm really surprised dial-up is still around. I don't know how you guys do it! 

-John N.


----------



## Marauder (Apr 17, 2006)

I live "out in the sticks" so all I have is dial-up. I'm not about to spend $100/mo for satelite internet.

The only real problems I have is no e-Bay and no You Tube. I have a cell phone so people can usually get a hold of me, though that's a little iffy out here too.


----------



## JG06 (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm on dial up and have been forever. I live _just_ far enough out that I can't get DSL and they won't run cable out this far.

I'm contented enough with dial-up I guess. I won't pay for satellite - just too darned much money for what I'd get out of it.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I've had the satellite internet almost since it's birth and it is much better than dial-up, but yeah, the cost is high. We only (and I say that with a grain of salt) pay $60/month, but we're still on our original plan, and most new subscribers pay more than that now.
It was better back when Direcway owned it, but now that Hughesnet took it over things have gone down hill....


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

C-net has a nice little bandwidth speed test you can get at http://reviews.cnet.com/7004-7254_7-0.html.

With it I found out that the school where I teach has lousy service at only twice dial up speed (around 100kbps-kilobytes per second?) I knew that already


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

bandwidth tests are not always reliable...they can depend on OS and browser. dslreports.com has a variety of speed tests available to find the one closest to you.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I also use www.testmy.net and they have a variety of tests and will log your results if you want to keep track.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

A friend at work is having Verizon FiOS installed in his house this week. I can't wait til it's available in my area. I could say goodbye to Comcast forever! 25Mbps download and 5Mbps upload for the same price as Comcasts ripoff service. I can't wait to hear how good it is.


----------

